

Ask HN: Make a New Year's resolution - curt

As the holidays are upon us and we are closing out the year, it's a great time for self-reflection and making the decision to improve. What are your goals/resolutions for the new year?<p>Come back in a year and let us know if you succeeded.
======
kingsidharth
Be Happy!

    
    
      happy= "what makes me happy"
      Think(happy) 
      Do(happy)
      Be(happy)
      Find(reasons to be happy)

------
maguay
\- Top 100k pageviews/month average on my tech blog

\- Write first book

\- Write first webapp or mobile app

\- Create something for sale (eBook, tutorials, etc.) for passive income

\- Graduate from college

\- Spend more time with family and away from the computer

\- Something exciting and unexpected ... that's what makes life special, after
all!

------
hkr
2010's not over yet! Don't wait until the next year to be productive, start
NOW. You all have 5 days left.

------
curt
1) Finish the iPhone application I've been working on in my spare time within
the next 3 months.

2) Find a full-time gig at a fun/energetic company designing and creating
products I love.

3) Put on 20 lbs of muscle

------
p01nd3xt3r
1\. Get 10,000 subscribers for digest.io

2\. Get 10,000 queries / post per day on spotted.at

3\. Smile more, appreciate life and get a date or two. :-)

------
raquo
Get personally cashflow-positive without a job with iOS or webdev contracting
and/or my new top-secret analytics project, hehe :)

------
fezzl
We've recently gotten our first paying customer after many free trials. Our
goal is to get 100 customers within the next year.

------
Skywing
Mine is to quit drinking redbull.

~~~
stevenp
Just don't switch to No-Carb Rockstar. One of these cans has 250mg of caffeine
and I'm up to 2 per day. That's half a gram, which makes me feel like a true
drug addict. I feel like Jessie from Saved By the Bell singing "I'm So
Excited" all hopped up on caffeine pills.

